# What Florida Bike Stores - Need help!



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

Hello all,

I will be on holiday in January in Florida (Miami, Orlando and other areas - to be determined) and was wondering...

For Bike parts (Shimano groups), clothing (Men and Women's) and other accessories, what would be the best dealer ? Since we have about 8 days that are open for travel we can go all over the place (Tampa - Daytona... does not matter).

Suggestions welcome. Thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## slelk (Sep 24, 2007)

I can tell you about a couple of very good shops in Tampa. University Bike Store on Fletcher Ave a few blocks east of I-275 is a large store with an excellent selection, another store near is Olivers... located on Bruce B Downs north of Fletcher Ave. Both have excellent service and welcome shoppers and lookers alike.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

In the Daytona area there is The Bike Shop. Its actually located in Ormond Beach proper but, is easy to find and fairly well stocked.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

If you are looking for specific bike stuff, would suggest doing internet searches and mail ordering on-line. I'm pretty particular about my bike stuff and don't waste time browsing or driving (a horror in Miami, Orlando) to bike stores.

If you just want to look around, most bike shops are pretty well stocked with Shimano parts and a selection of bike apparel.

In Miami, check out Mack Cycle (south Miami), Bike Tech (south Miami), Elite Cycle (very south Miami), Bell Cycle(N. Miami Beach).


----------



## Centuryx3 (Jul 21, 2005)

I agree that driving in Miami is a revolting exercise. 

Bell Cycle in N. Miami Beach has lots of helmets. They also have a decent array of bicycles. Beyond that, it is not worth a trip. Be aware, the owner has anger management issues and the staff is generally indifferent.

Mack Cycle frequently has clothes on closeout. 

I have never seen a selection of parts and groups in a South Florida Bicycle Shop.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

If you're driving south on I-95, stop in Jacksonville and hit Open Road. It's only good shop in town.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

_*"... the staff is generally indifferent"*_.



Indifference and bad attitude is an art form in south Florida whether in bike shops, restaurants (South Beach is prime), or most anywhere.

Having said that, I've had great service from Elite Fitness (owned by Jen Rodriguez, Olympian medal speed skater and husband) and also Coral Way Bike Shop (low inventory, but great customer service).


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*Glory Cycles*

I've always been impressed with Glory Cycles in Winter Park (Orlando). A good selection of high end frames, plenty of sewups, lotsa top end components and a lot to offer beyond your typical Trek/Special-ed/Giant store with a QBP catalog. 

The last time I was there, they had a DeRosa Idol on display, Pinarellos, Colnagos, Blue, Bianchi and more. 

Good stuff.


----------



## t. swartz (Mar 15, 2007)

melbourne: revolutions cyclery (1600 s. babcock st. [ginger] or 6300 n. wickham road suite 135 [jim]).:thumbsup: 

bob's bicycle (indian harbor beach) should be avoided at all costs.rrr: 

miami: bike tech (arnie).:thumbsup: 

enjoy!


----------



## ibhim (Oct 28, 2002)

Concur on the above suggestion of Glory. They started out as mailorder highly thought of on this and other forums, then a few years ago expanded to brick-n-mortar. They are the only shop that speaks Campy and SRAM as all other local shops are part of the Shimano stranglehold. They did carry Shimano until Shimano implemented price controls to "protect the LBS" and withdrew the franchise from mailorder firms that discounted. Go overseas (Probikekit,Total, etc) away from the US distributor if you want discounted Shimano. Glory does have a phenominal selection of clothing different from the run of the mill found in most LBS's. Also, huge drool factor on the bikes/frames in that shop.
http://www.glorycycles.com/

Orange Cycle - Oldest and largest due to all stock in a single location. Decent discount rack also. http://orangecycleorlando.com/index.cfm

Davids - Trek store. http://davidsworld.com/index.cfm

Best news, all three shops are close to each other from the Princeton exit on I4. While Orange and David's (main store) are three blocks apart on Edgewater, about a mile west of the I4 exit. Glory is about a mile east of the I4 exit. Mapquest their addresses.


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for all for your replies. Leaving on Tuesday for a 3-week trip to Florida and the Caymans.

Happy cycling 2008 everyone!


----------

